# Before & after images, Ill effects small bodies of water and infrequent water changes



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

*Before & after images, Ill effects small bodies of water and infrequent water changes*

This is just a small example of what small containers of water & lack of frequent water changes do to the health of betta's.
If only more people knew...

first day in new tank, followed by 1 month later image






















































To see more images like this plz visit the link below,
bettas

Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a difference!! It just goes to show you what clean water, good care and proper living conditions will do for a fish.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

they look awesome.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Technically the container doesn't matter.. breeders keep growing fish in small jars all the time.. they just do the necessary number of water changes daily.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen those fish and taken the same fish and put them to larger containers too only see a drastic effect on the betta as a direct result of a larger tank.
For one, Small containers keep the finage wore right down, and does nothing for the bettas self esteem,

Try living in a small box you can barely turn around into let alone stretch out and run, Tell me that's not gonna effect your health, Just because some of us choose to look blindly to all the facts pertaining to these small containers does not mean it isn't shortening their lives let alone the unhappiness they must go thru every day of their lives. cramped in such small quarters, 
Pretty much all health issues concerning betta's is due to small amounts of water and lack of water changes, Water changes in these small containers can only do so much & These fish suffer ALOT more sicknesses that oft times ends in deaths.

Take a look at the word "Breeders", that word alone *can *say so much, how about puppy mills, They house them in tight quarters to say the least... Point is their is no excuse for small containers yet we keep finding excuses or choose to be ignorant towards the facts of it....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry.. I though we were talking about fish.. not dogs. How long have you been breeding bettas? Are you a member of the IBC? What experiences do you have with bettas that tell you keeping them in jars during grow out is detrimental? I know people who have been breeding SHOW quality fish that would highly disagree that jarring and cupping bettas as juveniles is bad for fin growth. It decreases the likelihood that they will blow out fins, plus the lack of flow from a filter allows for more natural growth.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I never came to argue with you or anyone else,
People are gonna do what their gonna do,

Hopefully some people will see and do better for their betta's,
The pictures posted alone shows where I'm coming from & what small bodies of water cause, With or without frequent water changes!..


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not trying to argue.. My point was merely to show that maybe if we stopped fighting for BIGGER and fought more for BETTER that eventually BIGGER&BETTER would start to come hand in hand. A fish who has quality food, clean water, and heat in a small tank is much better off than one thrown into a 5 gallon tank and forgotten about. Size is not the crucial factor 

I only keep my fish in tanks 2.5+ gallons but when I begin to breed I will have fry in jars that will probably not be more than 1/2 gallon. Not many people have room to have 80 1 gallon tanks around.. not to mention doing the daily water changes for those.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Technically the container doesn't matter.. breeders keep growing fish in small jars all the time.. they just do the necessary number of water changes daily.


Don't forget that Bangkok, Thailand is the hottest city in the world and therefore water temperature is not an issue. Likewise, breeders customarily keep fish in heated fish rooms. That paired with 2 or 3 assistants performing water changes makes small containers possible for the short term.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL (did you see the youtube on UB too?  ). I hope to have a heated fish room one day(with a drip system) to grow my fry in.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

No but I had a panicky Thai breeder PM me once asking me how to do water changes because his assistants were gone  I wasn't aware he meant 300 cups when he asked me how to change his water!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What an amazing improvement! That first betta is STUNNING.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> No but I had a panicky Thai breeder PM me once asking me how to do water changes because his assistants were gone  I wasn't aware he meant 300 cups when he asked me how to change his water!!!


LOL wow.. I will consider my operation big if I have 80 fry in cups :shock:. That's why I really want to have a drip system installed before I start breeding. Makes water changes a breeze.


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW! very big difference between the pictures. im going to try to buy a 2.5g for my crowntail this weekend. maybe a 3g eclipse.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thats really a big i wish more people knew this, soo sad


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing change in the first boy. He's very handsome. I'm going to agree here and say that just because something _can_ live in a small area, doesn't mean it _should_. All animals benefit from the extra space, and usually seem to be healthier with they have more room to move around.


----------



## Brooke (Feb 12, 2010)

They are all beautiful - I am shocked at the change. I do have to say that white one is amazing, if I came across one of those, I would have to get another and figure out housing space .


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Great post.
I'm just an amateur with one fish but I think for any life form we can agree that a decent, clean living arrangement is really necessary to thrive, and most importantly humane.

I think small and unsuitable get lumped together a lot because there are many people out there who see the fish as an ornament 1st and a pet 2nd, vs the other way around. Just look at how some fish get marketed. Here in Japan its kinda bad for example.. they ship the fish, little tiny 1.5/2L 'tank', decorative marbles, pellets, right to your door complete, and presto you have a nice desktop fish to look at for a week then probably forget about. That's no way to go about keeping a pet.

That's probably why small living conditions get a bad rap. 

As was pointed out tho there are some people out there who would add a heater, change the water daily, etc, do it properly even with those tiny decorative tanks, but I tend to believe anyone who really cared for the fish would get it a bigger space specially made for fish and something that was more livable. I suppose you can breed them in jars but as adults they should be in larger tanks for sure.

EDIT:
Here's an example from a popular online shopping site I found instantly:
http://item.rakuten.co.jp/kaientai/regalo001/

Anyone starting off thinking this is how to keep a fish, yeah it'll eventually end up looking like the ones in the first photos. 
Again, it's not the living space itself (although def. too small), I think it's the 'lifestyle' this kind of decorative fish-keeping promotes and the mentality that goes with it that leads to the fish's health deteriorating.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think it's the quality of life that they are given. My bettas are in smaller containers but they get regular water changes and are fed properly. I've said it before but I was criticized on another forum for keeping my fish in smaller containers. At the time, I was keeping them (I only had 2 at the time) in .5 gallon vases. That was before I knew better but some people insist that bettas be kept in 5 gallons or more and anything less is abusive.


----------



## SchwimmyTheBetta (Dec 31, 2009)

See. Look what a change that made in the fish's well being and health. Is that too hard to do? Not at all. All the fish are beautiful by the way. )


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I got another rescue today,
Poor guy was outta here, laying on his side,
Didn't move when you touched him,
Took me awhile before I knew he was even still alive,
He was in a tiny container, She Said he always had a swim bladder issue, 

Brought him home, praying he survived long enough,
Put him in his new home, an extra 5 gallon I always keep ready and waiting,
Dropped in a little food and just let him set several hours,
Guess what, He's swimming UPRIGHT and eating, responds nicely to your presence,
So I think this guys well on his way up,
Here he is.


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

aw, he's beautiful, I hope he pulls through and makes a full recovery!
Animals are in a good way such simple creatures at times, some love and attention can really change their mood and then that's the start of them healing themselves and getting better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, poor little thing! I think he'll be fine with some tlc.


----------

